# Possible illness with my fish



## anniem584 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, I am now noticing that my barbs, platties and now my female sword are all flashing and their tail fin is held tight. I just lost my panda cory who hadn't been acting right for quite some time now so I wasn't surprised to find him dead this morning. I wasn't happy. I don't know if this is a prasite or ich but I am not seeing any kind of spots. Please help. I am now questioning my decision to get fish.


----------

